# ATV ride with Live Music (Was a good weekend)



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

We went for a ride in the day and enjoyed a good old fashioned "North of Seven" party with a few local bands that evening.
I decided to mesh the two together.

NOS-Atvs and NO 2MORROW (Ride and a Party) - YouTube


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice


----------

